# Hiromoto AS Re-Handle Group Buy is ON!



## Dave Martell

OK rather than sit around debating this I decided to just go for it. 

See *Hiromoto Tenmi-Jyuraku Aogami Super Steel (AS) Re-Handle Group Buy* for details.

A few changes in pricing & options have been made this time around. The pricing is better than what was offered the last time. I added in blade thinning as an option yet some other options have been removed. 

*Included in the price*:
Knife
Rounding of spine/choil
Re-handling with stabilized wood (your choice)
Sharpening Service (our specialty) 

_*Group buy will end when minimum orders needed are received._

If you have any question please feel free to ask.

Thanks everyone! :thumbsup:
Dave


----------



## 99Limited

Since I've never been involved with a group buy or even seen one take place I'm going to guess how this works. You click on the above link, make your selection along with your desired additional options and add them to your cart. You check-out and make a full payment. Once there has been enough individual orders placed, a mass order will be placed with Hiromoto. Then some time in the not too far future you'll notify the buyers to make their selection for their handles. Then we just wait until you're done with what ever work needs to be done and someday a package will show up at our door.

Does that pretty much sum up the whole process up?


----------



## Vertigo

^^^^ Yep.


----------



## Dave Martell

Sounds about right.


----------



## Vertigo

99Limited said:


> ... and someday a package will show up at our door.


Though the timeline for delivery, at least in my experience, wasn't completely vague or indeterminate. Dave was really good about keeping people posted with "the list" of orders, our place on the list, and how far along we were. I think my knife took about nine of the "8-12 weeks" I was quoted.


----------



## 99Limited

So we could have our knives by mid-November or at least by Xmas. That's close enough to the holidays that I could convince my wife that this is a Xmas present for me and she could take it and put it away until them. This sounds like a plan.


----------



## Dave Martell

99Limited, are you Dan that I met at ECG this year, with the lovely wife?


----------



## 99Limited

Yeah, that's me.


----------



## jm2hill

Dave, if I wasn't set on two things: 1) Falling in love with wa handles and 2) getting one of your knives and an Ealy knife as my last two yo handled knife (well last two for maybe a month  )

I would be totally on this. Great knife, Great Handle


----------



## Dave Martell

99Limited said:


> Yeah, that's me.



Cool, I was thinking that but wasn't 100% sure. It's always nice to have a face with a username.


----------



## Dave Martell

jm2hill said:


> Dave, if I wasn't set on two things: 1) Falling in love with wa handles and 2) getting one of your knives and an Ealy knife as my last two yo handled knife (well last two for maybe a month  )
> 
> I would be totally on this. Great knife, Great Handle




I can respect that.


----------



## Dave Martell

I believe that we've got 4 knives purchased so far. Remember, the earlier you get in line the quicker you get your knife. LOL


----------



## Dave Martell

This picking up momentum, I received a couple of orders overnight.


----------



## oivind_dahle

I really recommend Daves work on these group buys. But I honestly think he should offer etching as well. Then the Hiro look really badass as well!
Ive used mine since first group buy, and love it.


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks Oivind.


----------



## oivind_dahle

Well Im a happy customer, and great handlemakers deserve good feedback. It was a pleasure buying this from you Dave  Offer etching for some dollars as well  I love your etched hiros


----------



## JohnnyChance

Like Oivind, I too have used mine, and enjoy it very much. People at work also ask to borrow it all the time, cause it makes everyone else's slicer seem short and dull.


----------



## Dave Martell

oivind_dahle said:


> Well Im a happy customer, and great handlemakers deserve good feedback. It was a pleasure buying this from you Dave  Offer etching for some dollars as well  I love your etched hiros




I appreciate the feedback and what I really appreciate is how you were one of the first to take a chance on me with the handlemaking. Thanks


----------



## Dave Martell

JohnnyChance said:


>




I'm glad to see that you're using it John - nice edge patina!


----------



## Zach

beautiful handle! what's the material?


----------



## JohnnyChance

If I remember correctly it is teal dyed maple burl from Stefan.


----------



## Dave Martell

Well OK just got another 2 orders, this is happening. Woohoo!


----------



## jm2hill

Dave please close these orders its hurting on the inside


----------



## Dave Martell

Sorry


----------



## stopbarking

Any idea as to when this might be closed? Trying to convince the wife it's a good idea. She is not convinced. I think the 210 would be perfect for me right now.


----------



## Dave Martell

I'm sure it'll be open a few more days at least. The idea is to get enough ordered to get the discount but not too many to overwhelm me. Like I said though, it should be at least a few days still to go.


----------



## WildBoar

stopbarking said:


> Any idea as to when this might be closed? Trying to convince the wife it's a good idea. She is not convinced. I think the 210 would be perfect for me right now.


The best way to convince her is to pick up a 210 for her, and a 240 for yourself :cool2:


----------



## Dave Martell

Now that's some good thinking David!


----------



## stopbarking

I wish! My new kitchen is pretty cramped and my 240 is a little big for the cutting board space. A 210 would suit me nicely and maybe with the handle my coworkers would move it out of the way before they set a sheet pan on it. I'm at day 4 of my new job and this has happened already...twice.

It's decided. 210 it is! Now we play the waiting game.

Will you have mosaic pins available for these handles?


----------



## Dave Martell

stopbarking said:


> It's decided. 210 it is! Now we play the waiting game.



I just an order for a 210mm, is that you?


----------



## stopbarking

Yep.


----------



## Dave Martell

You scored - congrats! And thanks too!!


----------



## Dave Martell

Almost there folks. :crossfingers:


----------



## apicius9

Hey Dave, you need some wood? :evilgrin: I haven't gotten to making them look pretty, yet, but all the larger ones on this pic are coming over to you this week. That incluses a bit of spalted signature, redwood burl, spalted koa, black ash burl, spalted curly mango, and a bit of buckeye burl (but that has some voids and not too much colo variation). Oh, and probably two pieces of that raindroppy Honduran rosewood. Basically, all the larger pieces in this picture 







Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

SOLD!


----------



## Dave Martell

*Here's an example of a Hiro AS suji that's been thinned and etched. *


----------



## 99Limited

That suji should be all any of you fence-sitters out there need to be convinced into getting in this group buy.


----------



## sachem allison

Does anybody know hoe these compare to the Hiromoto HC? I haven't seen them in awhile, do they still make them? I am completely in love with mine.


----------



## DwarvenChef

sachem allison said:


> Does anybody know hoe these compare to the Hiromoto HC? I haven't seen them in awhile, do they still make them? I am completely in love with mine.


 
How they compare? in what way? I have and use both regularly. Send a PM if you like


----------



## ThEoRy

Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? :hungry3:


----------



## Dave Martell

I've got to add up the orders, I'll get back to you soon.


----------



## Dave Martell

We're getting close but still need just a few more orders to hit the minimum. We're so close!


----------



## jm2hill

Dave, my orders in! .

Hope we can get the minimum!

Also as a side: let me know what number Martell I am.


----------



## Dave Martell

I got em Josh - thanks! 


You're #23 on the Martell list


----------



## sachem allison

DwarvenChef said:


> How they compare? in what way? I have and use both regularly. Send a PM if you like


 
Nothing to technical. I just wanted to know if these are as much a joy as the HC. Easy to sharpen and edge retention? I'm have been looking for a Hiro Hc suji and petty to go with my 240 and I really kick myself for not getting them together. Now I can't seem to find the Hiromoto Hc line.


----------



## Dave Martell

I believe the HC line is long gone. I scored a 270mm gyuto (from Stefan) and it's one of my favorites.


----------



## apicius9

If I didn't know you appreciate it, I would regret selling it.... But a 270 Watanabe is not a bad replacement.

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

OK folks let's set a deadline on this. We either get enough or we don't but either way we have to pick a date and move forward.

I'll close down taking orders at midnight *Sunday 8/21*


----------



## 99Limited

Dave Martell said:


> OK folks let's set a deadline on this. We either get enough or we don't but either way we have to pick a date and move forward.
> 
> I'll close down taking orders at midnight *Sunday 8/21*



So if we don't get enough buyers are you going to cancel the whole thing?


----------



## Dave Martell

99Limited said:


> So if we don't get enough buyers are you going to cancel the whole thing?




If I can cover the needed extras to make it happen I'll buy them myself but right now we're a few away from me being able to do that. I'm just a poor knife sharpener.


----------



## jm2hill

Please buy people!


----------



## sachem allison

Dave Martell said:


> OK folks let's set a deadline on this. We either get enough or we don't but either way we have to pick a date and move forward.
> 
> I'll close down taking orders at midnight *Sunday 8/21*


 I really want too, but I have a huge order with Randy and I won't be buying much for awhile. Sorry guys.:sad0:


----------



## ThEoRy

Come on yall just a few more!! If you are on the fence just dive in!! If it doesn't happen you will be hating yourself later. Don't ruin this for me either!!  I was never able to participate in the group buys before and this is my only chance!! Let's make this happen for everyone's sake.


----------



## Salty dog

Did you just say "yall"?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Salty dog said:


> Did you just say "yall"?


 
Must be from *South* Central Jersey.


----------



## ThEoRy

Nah I'm from central Jersey only 40 mins from NYC. Though I did live in Florida for about 12-13 years.


OT:

Buy these knives!! irate1::viking:


----------



## 99Limited

Salty dog said:


> Did you just say "yall"?



And just exactly what does that mean? Doesn't everybody say, "Y'all"? :tooth:


----------



## Dave Martell

Today is last call!


----------



## Dave Martell

We've got enough orders today to make this happen! WOOHOO!!! :happy1:

So at midnight this shuts down and the knives get ordered directly after that.

Thanks to all of you who participated. :thumbsup:

Dave


----------



## jm2hill

Woohooo! Glad it got through! 

To anyone who ordered What did you get?

I got the 190mm Santoku etched for a friend! The etching look is just killer!


----------



## 99Limited

I bought the petty and the 240mm gyuto with etching. These are going to be my Christmas present to myself. "It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas, everywhere I go." Went to Costco yesterday and they're already selling Christmas stuff. :excited:


----------



## Salty dog

ThEoRy said:


> Nah I'm from central Jersey only 40 mins from NYC. Though I did live in Florida for about 12-13 years.
> 
> 
> OT:
> 
> Buy these knives!! irate1::viking:


 
Palm Beach doesn't count.


----------



## ThEoRy

Nah, Hollywood for 7 years and Gainesville for 5 


I got a 300mm Suji thinned and etched!! Yay! My first Suji!!

Now where's the wood???!!


----------



## Dave Martell

Knives have been ordered! :happy1:


----------



## BertMor

Salty dog said:


> Palm Beach doesn't count.


 
Does Boca raton count? :razz:


----------



## ThEoRy

Any updates here Dave?


----------



## Dave Martell

I got an email this morning saying that the knives will ship tomorrow. :happy1:


----------



## Dave Martell

Guess what I got today?


----------



## jm2hill

Woohoo... Wait you mean the knivs right!


----------



## Dave Martell

Yeah...what else were you thinking?


----------



## ThEoRy

Ohh ohh! When do we get to select wood!?? :jumpy:


----------



## Dave Martell

As soon as I get some in I'll post em up for picking.


----------



## jm2hill

I call the girliest looking wood in the pile  non of you should want that one anyway!

hell if it could be pink that would be even better!

(its for a friend... I swear!)


----------



## apicius9

jm2hill said:


> I call the girliest looking wood in the pile  non of you should want that one anyway!
> 
> hell if it could be pink that would be even better!
> 
> (its for a friend... I swear!)



I might be able to help.... Have to look in my stash.

Stefan


----------



## jm2hill

apicius9 said:


> I might be able to help.... Have to look in my stash.
> 
> Stefan



Stefan, if you could find something girly that would be fantastic and I'd appreciate it a lot!


----------



## add

Darn, looks like I missed this... anyone who has had their circumstances change and is perhaps looking to opt out of their order please feel free to pm/email me. 

A 210 is what I would be in the market for.

Dave, hope this is OK to post this here. :cool2:

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Martell

add said:


> Darn, looks like I missed this... anyone who has had their circumstances change and is perhaps looking to opt out of their order please feel free to pm/email me.
> 
> A 210 is what I would be in the market for.
> 
> Dave, hope this is OK to post this here. :cool2:
> 
> Thanks!


 

Fine by me.


----------



## Dave Martell

Just wanted you guys to know that I haven't forgot about you. I'm plugging away!


----------



## 99Limited

I was counting the number of weeks to go and seems we're about half way there, maybe around Thanksgiving.


----------



## Dave Martell

One of the 240mm gyutos purchased for the group buy has become available so if anyone is interested in getting in on this let me know your PayPal address and I'll get you an invoice sent out and get your name put on this knife.

The cost would be $285 for the knife, rehandle, sharpening, spine/choil rounding 
For blade etching - add $40
For blade thinning - add $65
Shipping cost dependent on your location, please advise.

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## Dave Martell

Dave Martell said:


> One of the 240mm gyutos purchased for the group buy has become available so if anyone is interested in getting in on this let me know your PayPal address and I'll get you an invoice sent out and get your name put on this knife.
> 
> The cost would be $285 for the knife, rehandle, sharpening, spine/choil rounding
> For blade etching - add $40
> For blade thinning - add $65
> Shipping cost dependent on your location, please advise.
> 
> Thanks!
> Dave


 

Cancel this


----------



## ThEoRy

Dave Martell said:


> Just wanted you guys to know that I haven't forgot about you. I'm plugging away!


 
Oooh I missed this update! Are we getting closer now? I was just wondering about this the other day.


----------



## Dave Martell

Soon!


----------



## ThEoRy

[video=youtube;bflYjF90t7c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bflYjF90t7c[/video]

Lol


----------



## Eamon Burke

bwaHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA
:rofl:


----------



## Dave Martell

For those who ordered knives in this group buy please shoot me your handle preferences.


----------



## Dave Martell

The first finished knife from this group buy is posted in my gallery....

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...e-Handle-Gallery&p=55431&viewfull=1#post55431

I'll post all pictures there as the knives are finished. 

I've got 2 thinned and one handle mounted but as soon as I can get people to pick handle materials I'll have many more in the works.


----------



## Dave Martell

Some of you guys are going to be pleasantly surprised by the cladding on these Hiros I received. The 240s & 210mm gyutos look especially cool, a lot (close enough) like the what we used to call "dripping cladding" because that's what it looks like it's doing.


----------



## JohnnyChance

I was going to say, some of them have the "rain drops" like the old Hiros. Not as frequent, but more so than batches from the past couple years.


----------



## ThEoRy

please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool...


----------



## Dave Martell

Hopefully we'll know tomorrow Rick. I would've had it done already but the handle is kicking my ass a bit, it's some tough stuff.


----------



## ThEoRy

Am I like your biggest pain in the ass customer or what???


----------



## tk59

Dave Martell said:


> Some of you guys are going to be pleasantly surprised by the cladding on these Hiros I received. The 240s & 210mm gyutos look especially cool, a lot (close enough) like the what we used to call "dripping cladding" because that's what it looks like it's doing.


I had a feeling I should a been in on this batch... DOH!


----------



## DwarvenChef

ThEoRy said:


> please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool, please let mine be cool...



:happy2::tooth:


----------



## ecchef

ThEoRy said:


> Am I like your biggest pain in the ass customer or what???


 
We might be tied for first. I've sent him some real f**king nightmares.

Us Jersey guys have a habit of being a pain in the ass. :rasberry:


----------



## Dave Martell

ecchef said:


> Us Jersey guys have a habit of being a pain in the ass. :rasberry:




Hey there might be something to that.....Ryan can drive me crazy with his projects too. 

It's all good though guys, I learn something new all the time when I push myself.


----------



## Dave Martell

Rick, I'll have pictures for you tomorrow.


----------



## ThEoRy

Dave Martell said:


> Rick, I'll have pictures for you tomorrow.


 
SCHWEET!! Out of the blue my wife actually just asked me about this knife. I told her about the progress you had made and she seemed excited and said, "Maybe you'll see something tomorrow." Then I check the new posts and see this. Score!!


----------



## 99Limited

It's been a couple of days now with no new pictures. The troops are getting anxious.


----------



## Dave Martell

yeah I know I've spent too much time messing with the forums and getting no work done....it's frustrating to me too.


----------



## Dave Martell

OK guys I'm finally going to be starting work again tomorrow on these knives. I've got a few at 50% already so keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## Dave Martell

I've been playing around with Hiros for awhile and every now and then I try something different when it comes to the etching and surface conditioning procedure that I do. Over the last few I've done I've tweaked a couple of ways I do things and can see a direction that the results are headed and I like it. I've been encouraged by this and it's lead me to try something different (adding an extra two steps) yet very similar and I'm very happy with what I've seen already, pre-etch. Just wait until I show the next gyuto that'll be finished, it's the first one using this new process and if it's half as good as I suspect then I've scored a winner here. I'm excited to finish this knife up.


----------



## ThEoRy

DOOOO EEEEEEEET HURRY!


----------

